# Hello From Audioscores!



## Audioscores (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello!

My name is Chris Fulton, I'm a composer, producer and one half of Audioscores, a music production company based in the U.K.

We have a passion for creating music and sound design in a range of musical styles influenced by our backgrounds in music technology and computer composition.

We have been fortunate enough to compose music for a number of professional projects including films, adverts, television idents and corporate companies. 

You can see and hear examples of our work at [http://www.audioscores.com] so please check out our site!

We are keen to meet fellow composers or people looking for music, and discuss/share all things musical.

Anyway that's enough shameless plugging for one day.

Anyone interested in having a chat please do so.[/url]

Thanks for reading and have a great day!

Chris
Audioscores


----------



## NeilDube (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Chris, welcome.

I'm actually pretty new to this forum myself - and I find that I spend far more time reading the 'back story' on threads than actually posting. There really is a wealth of info and knowledge here.

Anyway, your showreel sounds great!

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Audioscores (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Neil,

Yeah, it's really interesting see what other composers are up to, you can get a bit lost on here, although I'm still getting to grips with it all.

Thanks for taking the time to have a look at our work, I've been on your Soundcloud page, you have some fantastic material on there! You seem to be fairly busy with projects too (which is always good!)

Do you mind me asking what DAW software and plug ins you use at the minute?

Chris


----------



## NeilDube (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Chris,

Thanks very much! Always good to have positive comments from fellow musicians.

I use Reaper (used to use a really old version of Cubase, but have never looked back), with EastWest's symphonic orchestra, Kontact, Alchemy and myriad other plugins - whatever sounds right really. Zebra CM edition and Dune CM too. I used to use Garritan Personal Orchestra a lot, and still like it's grand piano very much. I think that's about it!

I'm trying to always be working on some project or other - and have managed to do that for the last year or so. Now all I need is for someone to pay me a lot for doing it!

All the best, see you around the forum.


----------



## Izolus (Jun 24, 2014)

(I'm very late to this, sorry!)

Welcome aboard, it's always nice to see fellow people from the UK too. I'm sure you'll like it here, I've only been here for a little while but I love this place .

That's an awesome showreel btw, would you mind having a tracklist as I would like to hear the full versions if there are any .


----------



## Audioscores (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Izolus,

Hope you're well.

Thanks for listening to our work! You've got some decent stuff on your Soundcloud page too.

Here's the full tracks used in our showreel:
Loss: https://soundcloud.com/audioscores/loss
The Last Stand: https://soundcloud.com/audioscores/the-last-stand
Indian Summer: https://soundcloud.com/audioscores/indian-summer
Titan: https://soundcloud.com/audioscores/titan
Fortress: https://soundcloud.com/audioscores/fortress-dubstep-2012
Blue Brass Swing: https://soundcloud.com/audioscores/blues-brass-swing
Rock: https://soundcloud.com/audioscores/rock
Raff's Rave: https://soundcloud.com/audioscores/raffs-rave
3 Questions: https://soundcloud.com/audioscores/3-questions

That should be most of them, you can also hear loads more at our Soundcloud page:
http://www.soundcloud.com/audioscores

Chris


----------

